# Ai está a 1º vaga de calor made in imprensa



## LUPER (24 Abr 2008 às 15:49)

http://diario.iol.pt/sociedade/calor-bom-tempo-tempo/944367-4071.html


----------



## ecobcg (24 Abr 2008 às 16:21)

Bom, quanto ao calor está tudo dito....mas a fotografia que vem no artigo fica muito bem numa vaga de calor!!!


----------



## LUPER (24 Abr 2008 às 16:58)

ecobcg disse:


> Bom, quanto ao calor está tudo dito....mas a fotografia que vem no artigo fica muito bem numa vaga de calor!!!



Até eu já tenho saudades do calor


----------



## Dan (24 Abr 2008 às 17:37)

Em principio não será uma onda de calor, pois estes valores da temperatura máxima não vão persistir por tantos dias para que isso possa acontecer. No entanto, a máxima de hoje por aqui já foi uns 6 ou 7ºC superior ao valor normal para esta altura do ano e o mesmo deve ter acontecido um pouco por todo o país.


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Abr 2008 às 17:51)

Não vejo referido no artigo nenhuma vaga de calor, mas sim um aumento das temperaturas, sol e calor. E que mal tem dizerem que o fim de semana vai ser de sol e calor e eu amanhã vou apanhar este calor maravilhoso em pleno mês de Abril com temperaturas a rondarem os 30ºC e aproveitar para ir à praia, também não exageremos o artigo está bem escrito.


----------



## LUPER (24 Abr 2008 às 18:06)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Não vejo referido no artigo nenhuma vaga de calor, mas sim um aumento das temperaturas, sol e calor. E que mal tem dizerem que o fim de semana vai ser de sol e calor e eu amanhã vou apanhar este calor maravilhoso em pleno mês de Abril com temperaturas a rondarem os 30ºC e aproveitar para ir à praia, também não exageremos o artigo está bem escrito.





> Sol e muito calor para o fim-de-semana
> Na sexta-feira, Braga e Santarém vão chegar aos 30 graus. No Sábado e domingo temperaturas voltam a subir



Então mas desde quando é que no Sabado e Domingo a temperatura é maior que na Sexta? Como podes ver está muito mal escrito, pq a informação está errada.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Abr 2008 às 19:11)

O povo Portugues adora mesmo o aquecimento global por eles podia continuar á vontade sol e praia é que é se os recursos hidricos forem para o gadelho não faz mal temos a água do mar  por minha venha algum calorzinho de curta duração é bem vindo mas não é preciso lançar tanto foguete.

Quero ver depois da segunda as noticias...e comentarios.


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Abr 2008 às 22:24)

LUPER disse:


> Então mas desde quando é que no Sabado e Domingo a temperatura é maior que na Sexta? Como podes ver está muito mal escrito, pq a informação está errada.



Pois para domingo já se prevê uma descida da temperatura.


----------



## Turista (25 Abr 2008 às 01:37)

o artigo não usa o termo "vaga de calor" mas como está redigido quase parece... além disso Domingo as temperaturas descem, não sobem, como lá está dito...
enfim... está visto que não frequentam o nosso fórum!!


----------



## LUPER (25 Abr 2008 às 09:08)

Turista disse:


> o artigo não usa o termo "vaga de calor" mas como está redigido quase parece... além disso Domingo as temperaturas descem, não sobem, como lá está dito...
> enfim... está visto que não frequentam o nosso fórum!!



Por isso mesmo eu ter usado o termo vaga de calor, eles não dizem, mas está lá implicito na forma como relatam as coisas.


----------



## Agreste (25 Abr 2008 às 11:00)

Começou a corrida ao pires de caracol e à imperial fresquinha!







É certo que o calor em que estemos metidos não são os 47 graus da amareleja mas de qualquer forma 30 em beja estarão garantidos e uns 27 aqui no norte de áfrica...


----------



## LUPER (25 Abr 2008 às 11:08)

Agreste disse:


> Começou a corrida ao pires de caracol e à imperial fresquinha!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Imperial ou Fino?  Cai sempre bem umas imperiais e uns caracóis ou caracoletas algarvias.


----------



## Vince (25 Abr 2008 às 14:52)

O LUPER é o provedor do frio, nomeado pelo alto responsável da ONU para as temperaturas com a função de controlar os excessos da comunicação social quando falam de calor  Desta vez tem alguma razão, não está "muito calor", está calor, daquele que eu gosto até aos 30ºC pois a partir daqui já não sou grande apreciador. 

Mas como de outras vezes o LUPER gosta de apimentar um bocado os títulos que dá a alguns post's (o artigo não fala de "vaga de calor") e acaba inevitavelmente por exagerar mais do que os exageros que critica. Luper, se não tens cuidado ainda te tornas numa especie de Al Gore do frio


----------



## Turista (25 Abr 2008 às 16:06)

Hoje de certeza que no Jornal da Noite e afins vai haver uma reportagem de "encher chouriço" sobre o calor com malta na praia e tal, para meter inveja a quem não pode...


----------



## LUPER (25 Abr 2008 às 18:13)

Vince disse:


> O LUPER é o provedor do frio, nomeado pelo alto responsável da ONU para as temperaturas com a função de controlar os excessos da comunicação social quando falam de calor  Desta vez tem alguma razão, não está "muito calor", está calor, daquele que eu gosto até aos 30ºC pois a partir daqui já não sou grande apreciador.
> 
> Mas como de outras vezes o LUPER gosta de apimentar um bocado os títulos que dá a alguns post's (o artigo não fala de "vaga de calor") e acaba inevitavelmente por exagerar mais do que os exageros que critica. Luper, se não tens cuidado ainda te tornas numa especie de Al Gore do frio



Se for pra ganhar 150.000€ por cada palestra, estou prontinho.


----------



## Vince (26 Abr 2008 às 01:04)

LUPER disse:


> Se for pra ganhar 150.000€ por cada palestra, estou prontinho.



Pois é verdade. O Al Gore nisso é mais esperto que tu, sabe como ganhar dinheiro com o exagero, as deturpações e algumas mentiras pelo meio. Como não é esse o teu caso nem de ninguém por aqui, poupa este espaço chamado MeteoPT.com aos exageros e titulos formato "tabloide". Todos nós agradecemos a ausência de titulos fantasiosos e pouco sérios. Para obras de romance sobre clima com títulos bombásticos já basta o muito ruído que vem da comunicação social, o MeteoPT.com dispensa estas doses de fantasia extra.


----------

